# Greeting - How are you? - How are you doing?



## pegaso

Are you doing well? or How are you?
Has it the same meaning?
Thanks to you all
Pegaso


----------



## JasonNPato

I suppose "Are you doing well" maybe a little less common than "How are you", but if you're asking for English, then I would say they are both equally acceptable. 

Perhaps, though, instead of "well", we would more often ask "Are you doing okay?" or "Have you been okay?" You would probably hear that more often in America than you would "Are you doing well?" though their meanings are not at all different.
However, now that I think about it, I guess "Are you doing okay?" would be something you would ask if you were worried about the person.

They've been in the hospital/out of work for a while..."Are you doing okay? Have you been well?"

Wheras "How are you" might come more often between friends greeting each other. "Hello. How are you?"
but friends might also say "Hello. Are you doing well?" without changing the meaning.

Ultimately, I would say that the two phrases, aside from minor differences of usage, essentially mean the same.


----------



## germinal

pegaso said:
			
		

> Are you doing well? or How are you?
> Has it the same meaning?
> Thanks to you all
> Pegaso


 

It depends on the context Pegaso but I will take it that you are talking about a greeting.

In that case you would say _Hello, how are you?  _ or you might say_ Hello, how are you?  Are you keeping well?_

_Are you doing well?_  although a correct sentence, is not the normal greeting.   


Germinal


.


----------



## laratri

I have heard people say; 

"How are you?" meaning your health.

"Are you doing well?" with the meaning what's your life like financially.

( the verb do has often to do with your job... The famous question: "What do you do? which means what sort of job have you got).


Lara


----------



## mimitabby

People around here do not say "are you doing well?"
They might say, after the casual greeting is over

so, how's your job? or "are you feeling ok?"


----------



## cecil

germinal said:
			
		

> It depends on the context Pegaso but I will take it that you are talking about a greeting.
> 
> In that case you would say _Hello, how are you? _or you might say_ Hello, how are you? Are you keeping well?_
> 
> _Are you doing well?_ although a correct sentence, is not the normal greeting.


 

Germinal,

"Are you keeping well" is virtually unheard of in the US.  If it were said with an English accent, however, I would listen to it gladly.

cecil


----------



## Nocciolina

In UK both are acceptable. I think you are more likely to hear´are you keeping well?'
than ´are you doing well?´


----------



## germinal

cecil said:
			
		

> germinal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on the context Pegaso but I will take it that you are talking about a greeting.
> 
> In that case you would say _Hello, how are you? _or you might say_ Hello, how are you? Are you keeping well?_
> 
> _Are you doing well?_ although a correct sentence, is not the normal greeting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germinal,
> 
> "Are you keeping well" is virtually unheard of in the US. If it were said with an English accent, however, I would listen to it gladly.
> 
> cecil
Click to expand...

 

Hi Cecil,   Which English accent would you like?   We have lots to choose from - mine is a sort of cross between a Yorkshire accent (where I live) and Lancashire (where I was born).


----------



## Nocciolina

germinal said:
			
		

> Hi Cecil, Which English accent would you like? We have lots to choose from - mine is a sort of cross between a Yorkshire accent (where I live) and Lancashire (where I was born).


 
That would be fun to hear! Are you one of the Dingles?


----------



## helenduffy

In the US I usually hear "How you doing?" (no "are") and "How's it going?"  Both are casual, as between workmates passing in the hall.  The answer is "Good," though I know that technically it should be "Well" or "Fine."


----------



## panjandrum

Here, How are you?, or How are you doing? would be OK. I must also tell you that 'bout ye? is the local equivalent.
In all cases, a reply detailing current medical status is not expected - but may be provoked, so be prepared for a long sit.
We're all for subtlety, so How're you keeping? would be used only when you know that the questionee has been ill 
...and the current, ubiquitous, answer to any such enquiry of anyone under the age of about 15 is Fine. Same answer to "how was your day", "how was the exam" .......


----------



## mjscott

Some more colloquial terms:

How's it hangin'? (Vulgar--but used commonly by middle-schoolers all the same)
How's it goin'?
How's business? (Not meaning financial business)


----------



## LV4-26

Is _Are you doing *fine* ?_  BE, AE or both ?


----------



## Kelly B

I would not say "are you doing fine?" even though I would say "are you doing ok/alright?" if the person had been ill, or looked ill when I asked the question. (As others have said, How are you? How're you doing? are still more likely).

I'm not saying the usage is incorrect, though.

"How's it hangin'" always struck me as an awfully personal question. Which reminds me: what exactly does "ça beigne" (or something that sounds very much like that) mean, if I may be so bold?


----------



## elroy

laratri said:
			
		

> I have heard people say;
> 
> "How are you?" meaning your health.
> 
> "Are you doing well?" with the meaning what's your life like financially.
> 
> ( the verb do has often to do with your job... The famous question: "What do you do? which means what sort of job have you got).
> 
> 
> Lara



I've never encountered the phrase "are you doing well?" to refer to work.  I do'nt think the usage of "do" in "what do you do" is related to that...


----------



## cecil

>>Hi Cecil, Which English accent would you like? We have lots to choose from 

Germinal,

Silly me. The queen's English. Or that of Churchill.  Are they different to an English ear?

cecil


----------



## Vision

Hi, everyone!

Is "How do you do?" an equivalent for "How are you?" or "How are you doing?"

I've always known that "How do you do?" can be an equivalent for "Nice to meet you" or "Pleased to meet you".

In Spanish, could it be translated as "Mucho gusto", or "Encantado"?  

Thank you.


----------



## Brioche

"How do you do?" is quite formal.  
If Lord Muck is introduced to Lady Clabber, that is what they will say to each other.

"How are you?" is ok for general use.

"How are you doing?" for good friends.


----------



## *Cowgirl*

"How have you been?" would also work


----------



## M56

Vision said:
			
		

> Hi, everyone!
> 
> Is "How do you do?" an equivalent for "How are you?" or "How are you doing?"
> 
> I've always known that "How do you do?" can be an equivalent for "Nice to meet you" or "Pleased to meet you".
> 
> In Spanish, could it be translated as "Mucho gusto", or "Encantado"?
> 
> Thank you.


 
"How do you do" is like "Hello" or "Hola", and should not be answered with "fine thanks" or similar. Yes, you can think of it as similar to "Mucho gusto", or "Encantado".


----------



## Brioche

M56 said:
			
		

> "How do you do" is like "Hello" or "Hola", and should not be answered with "fine thanks" or similar. Yes, you can think of it as similar to "Mucho gusto", or "Encantado".


 
According to traditional [old-fashioned?] English etiquette, the correct answer to
"How do you do?" is "How do you do?"
Certainly Lady Clabber and Lord Muck would say that, as would Miss Fothington-Thomas and Mr Featherstone-Hall.

So if you are introduced to Hyacinth Bucket , make sure you follow that rule.


----------



## James Stephens

_Is "How do you do?" an equivalent for "How are you?" or "How are you doing?"_

_I've always known that "How do you do?" can be an equivalent for "Nice to meet you" or "Pleased to meet you"._

No, it is not. Yes, you are right.


----------



## Ruffiy

hello everybody ...
i've been wondering for a long time which the most appropriate  greeting can I use in order to greet my students at the beginning of my class?


----------



## hly2004

Hi, everyone


----------



## timpeac

Hi Ruffiy and welcome. I think either is fine to greet your students with - and I don't think there is really a big difference in the meaning between the phrases.


----------



## Macymoo

If you are speaking to a large group....I would probably say How are you all doing?  (but How are you all? is ok too)


----------



## river

Although commonly used interchangeably, "doing" may refer to health or some personal struggle. For example, if you were sick or feeling down about something, I would call and say "How are you doing?"


----------



## cas29

I'd definitely say that in the context of a general greeting (as opposed to talking to somone who may be ill or upset) "How are you doing" is informal, whereas "How are you" is standard / more formal.


----------



## panjandrum

The supposedly standard English *How are you* greeting seems very strange when addressing a group in this context.
I would say "Good morning everyone," or "Good afternoon everyone," and continue with my introduction to the session.


----------



## Porteño

I agree with you panjandrum although I think it may be a little formal nowadays when addressing students. While I don't think that 'How are you?' or 'How are you doing?' is appropriate, 'Hello/Hi everyone' would seem to be fine.


----------



## panjandrum

Porteño said:


> I agree with you panjandrum although* I think it may be a little formal nowadays *when addressing students. While I don't think that 'How are you?' or 'How are you doing?' is appropriate, 'Hello/Hi everyone' would seem to be fine.


~~~Chuckle~~~
I hadn't thought of that.
If Good morning is a little formal, then How are you is starched to the hilt.
I can imagine, comfortably, someone arriving through the door to say something like,
Good morning everyone, how are you all today then? ... further chitchat for bit before getting down to business.

I rather suspect that age and regional variations will make a great deal of difference to what seems natural


----------



## Clayjar

Porteño said:


> I agree with you panjandrum although I think it may be a little formal nowadays when addressing students. While I don't think that 'How are you?' or 'How are you doing?' is appropriate, 'Hello/Hi everyone' would seem to be fine.



Hello/Hi everyone/students makes the most sense to me--it's what teachers would be most likely to say here in Canada.


----------



## Porteño

I guess you're right panjandrum. However I like your attachment.


----------



## Snowman75

For me the following is what would seem most natural.

Addressing a large group (say in a lecture hall):

Good morning (everyone)
Good afternoon (everyone)

Addressing a smaller class:

(If you already have their attention)
Morning
Afternoon

(If you need to get their attention)
Morning everyone
Afternoon everyone


----------



## Ruffiy

Thank you all ...but I don't think that being formal in the class is necessary.I'd rather be natural ,friendly and keep in touch with my students in order to smooth the mood so the lesson is gonna be more acceptable and gotten easily 

anyway what about How do you do?


----------



## Clayjar

Ruffiy said:


> anyway what about How do you do?


 
I'd probably avoid this one. "How do you do?" is usually used between two individuals, since it demands a response. It wouldn't be practical to say this to a large group unless you actually wanted every student to say how they felt. (Which could take up a lot of valuable teaching time! )

From the suggestions I've seen so far, I'd still choose "Hello everyone" or "Hi students" or something like that.


----------



## Ruffiy

Hi clayjar 
Oh what a shame.. one of students guides me  
i've been told that  this kind of phrases is used when we talk to someone for the first time ????????


----------



## Porteño

Ruffiy, I would agree with that. I would never say 'How do you do?' to someone I already knew. Mostly it is used when a person is being introduced to another for the first time.


----------



## Clayjar

Good point! The phrase "How are you?" is used instead of "How do you do?" when talking to someone you already know. I've never noticed that before! (Now Ruffiy is guiding _*me*_!!!)


----------



## Ruffiy

*Thank you everybody*


----------



## Cayuga

Ruffiy said:


> anyway what about How do you do?



As the first American to respond to this, I have to say that I have never in my life used the phrase "How do you do?" The only instance in which I can imagine an American using it is when trying to sound like 1) a Brit, or 2) a terribly stuffy, upper-class person.

"How are you?" sounds perfectly acceptable when addressing a group. But "How are you doing?" -- or "How ya doin'?" -- is definitely more informal and possibly a tad more appropriate for a group since it is even less demanding of a response than "How are you?" is.


----------



## GES

When at work you are asked "How are you doing"?  Do you answer "I'm well" or "I'm doing good"?  I always answer "I'm doing good" because I'm sure the person is not concerned about personal welfare, business or health.  But I find it idiotic that people answer "I'm well".  Which is correct?


----------



## Giordano Bruno

If things are fine, you say, "I'm doing well."  "Well" is and adverb, "good" is an adjective.  If they are not concerned about personal welfare, business or health, what are they asking about?


----------



## SPQR

GES said:


> When at work you are asked "How are you doing"? Do you answer "I'm well" or "I'm doing good"? I always answer "I'm doing good" because I'm sure the person is not concerned about personal welfare, business or health. But I find it idiotic that people answer "I'm well". Which is correct?


 
It seems to me that all are "correct" in AE.
I don't use "I'm well", but many colleagues of mine do, and I don't think they are idiots.
Most of the complaints I hear from foreign speakers about AE are about the use of "I'm good" instead of "I'm fine".
But I'll give a few examples of how I might respond to the question so the non-native speakers might see what others think:

"How ya' doin'?"
OK
Good
Fine
Doin' OK
Doin' good
Doin' fine
No problem
No problems
I'm OK
I'm fine


----------



## Setwale_Charm

I also say :Mustn`t grumble.
Getting on.
 Getting older.
and even:
 Alive and kicking (certain people)


----------



## Old Novice

The correct usage is "I'm well", since "I'm good" means "I'm a good person." Similarly, "I'm doing well" implies that things are fine, while "I'm doing good" implies I am engaging in socially beneficial activities.

That said, this usage seems to be dying in AE, and "I'm good" is very often said where the meaning is "I'm well" in the sense just given.   But in more formal applications (e.g., if talking to your boss), the "I'm well" may be noted and appreciated.


----------



## marget

SPQR said:


> It seems to me that all are "correct" in AE.
> I don't use "I'm well", but many colleagues of mine do, and I don't think they are idiots.
> Most of the complaints I hear from foreign speakers about AE are about the use of "I'm good" instead of "I'm fine".
> But I'll give a few examples of how I might respond to the question so the non-native speakers might see what others think:
> 
> "How ya' doin'?"
> OK
> Good
> Fine
> Doin' OK
> Doin' good
> Doin' fine
> No problem
> No problems
> I'm OK
> I'm fine


 
I prefer "Fine, thanks" or "I'm fine, thanks.  How about you"?  "I'm well, though correct, sounds stilted to me.


----------



## Mr Bones

Hi, I'm going to take advantage o this thread to ask about this expression, which has always puzzled me a little bit. My question is: is it a purely idiomatic phrase or does it have a sense? When I first heard it I thought, there must be some mistake here, the logical thing is What are you doing? It took me some time to take it in, but I'm still wondering if there is some a reason for using the verb do that I don't know. Thank you. Mr Bones.


----------



## Old Novice

marget said:


> I prefer "Fine, thanks" or "I'm fine, thanks. How about you"? "I'm well, though correct, sounds stilted to me.


 
I'd agree that "I'm well" has come to sound stilted in many situations, and that the easy way to avoid the problem is to use "I'm fine" instead, which sounds fine  both to old purists such as myself and to those comfortable with the current usage.

Still, in the right context, an "I'm well" will increase the regard in which you're held, just as it will sound stilted in the wrong context. I'm always insanely impressed when I hear someone under 30 use "I'm well."


----------



## Old Novice

Mr Bones said:


> Hi, I'm going to take advantage o this thread to ask about this expression, which has always puzzled me a little bit. My question is: is it a purely idiomatic phrase or does it have a sense? When I first heard it I thought, there must be some mistake here, the logical thing is What are you doing? It took me some time to take it in, but I'm still wondering if there is some a reason for using the verb do that I don't know. Thank you. Mr Bones.


 
"Do" is a pretty basic word, and serves as a transitive, intransitive and auxiliary verb and as a noun. It has many meanings, among them 

"To get along; fare: _students who do well at school._" 

I believe this meaning underlies "how are you doing".


----------



## diseña

Giordano Bruno said:


> If things are fine, you say, "I'm doing well." "Well" is and adverb, "good" is an adjective. If they are not concerned about personal welfare, business or health, what are they asking about?


I suppose it's possible they could be asking the question "How are you doing?" in the sense of "How are you getting along with the work?", in which case saying "I'm well" wouldn't be the appropriate answer.


----------



## Mr Bones

Old Novice said:


> "Do" is a pretty basic word, and serves as a transitive, intransitive and auxiliary verb and as a noun. It has many meanings, among them
> 
> "To get along; fare: _students who do well at school._"
> 
> I believe this meaning underlies "how are you doing".


 
That makes perfect sense. Thank you, Old. Mr Bones.


----------



## Porteño

diseña said:


> I suppose it's possible they could be asking the question "How are you doing?" in the sense of "How are you getting along with the work?", in which case saying "I'm well" wouldn't be the appropriate answer.


 
Then you'd have to say something like 'Fine, thanks' or 'everything's going along well/fine'.


----------



## bmo

1. These two sentences are different, right?

Thanks.


----------



## Mike

As a general greeting, no, but the second could be used to check someone's progress on a task, whereas the first couldn't.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## bmo

Got it, and thanks.


----------



## Cagey

2015: Moderators' note:

This thread  from 2006 wanders more freely than current rules allow.  However, it would be a shame to edit it. 

If you contribute to it, please remember to follow the current requirement to focus on the topic, use English, and so on it. 

Thank you for your cooperation. 
Cagey, moderator.


----------

